# hugging and kissing blanket/pillow



## Pinzelhead (Mar 14, 2007)

For over 12 years now I have gone to bed kissing and hugging my blanket and pillow pretending it is a real live woman. This will often go on for hours at a time and I have lost countless hours of sleep not being bale to stop this addictive pattern of behaviour.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

I like to hug my pillow too….but it helps me sleep. I feel at peace and less lonely when I have an “imaginary” girlfriend to cuddle. My “imaginary” girlfriend is sooo nice and she loves me unconditionally. 

I put imaginary in quotes because although I pretend she’s real while I’m daydreaming.... I know she is not real. I’m not delusional; I simply have the ability to create vivid daydreams. This is actually on of my favorite ways to deal with loneliness.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I used to do that.


----------



## Holz (Feb 19, 2008)

I hug my pillow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You have to be careful, though.

I have two imaginary illegitimate children due to that kind of thing. I don't even know who the mother is!

......It's a SAS Friends inside joke :lol. I don't really have kids, but it's a funny thing to say!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

It's pretty normal. My ex, he had this pillow he called "Huggy" he was in the navy, he went through a horrendous hurricane, he said huggy kept him sane (uhm, that's his opinion;-). He kept that pillow for a long while. I got mad at him once, took the pillow and tied it to my balcony with his belt, he was not happy. He really did adore this pillow. This is starting to sound really bad......


----------



## Meta Ridley (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh wow me too, thought I was the only one


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> You have to be careful, though.
> 
> I have two imaginary illegitimate children due to that kind of thing. I don't even know who the mother is!
> 
> ......It's a SAS Friends inside joke :lol. I don't really have kids, but it's a funny thing to say!


I'm not in on the inside joke but that's funny to me anyhow :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't do this, but I can see why some people would. Loneliness is a tough thing to deal with.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I do this sometimes. ops


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm sure more people do this than would care to admit. No shame is necessary.


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

I used to hump my pillow when I was a kid. You know you did too. :lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

hello it's me said:


> I used to hump my pillow when I was a kid. You know you did too. :lol


 :lol i can't believe you'd post that.

and for the record i have never done that.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> [quote="hello it's me":1r52hkrr]I used to hump my pillow when I was a kid. You know you did too. :lol


 :lol i can't believe you'd post that.

and for the record i have never done that.[/quote:1r52hkrr]

Liar. :lol


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmm, this act is like a scene out of an American Pie movie where Eugene Levy walks in on Jason Biggs and finds him hugging and kissing his pillow.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

Pinzelhead said:


> For over 12 years now I have gone to bed kissing and hugging my blanket and pillow pretending it is a real live woman. This will often go on for hours at a time and I have lost countless hours of sleep not being bale to stop this addictive pattern of behaviour.


wow.. get on down.. I happen to like big fluffy pillows.. I wonder what that means.. :stu

hmm.. I've probably hugged & kissed a pillow myself on the odd occasion, though it's never been a regular thing..

the best 'cure' for that's a real woman, but of course, getting there is the challenge.. best of luck to Pinzel andd all..


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

I do not hug pillows but at times I have lost countless hours of sleep imagining having a girlfriend. Its humiliating, embarrassing, and cruel as much as its self destructive. Some of the women I imagine being with also exist in real life which only adds to the anxiety and embarrassment over having such thoughts.

I try not to think of those things that much as I feel like a monster having those kinds of thoughts. It reminds me of how abnormal I am which can send me into a serious depression at times.


----------



## llj (Apr 15, 2008)

It's normal. A little pathetic perhaps, but a lot of people, as Ardrum said, do this more than they care to admit.

I've certainly done it while looking at a porno mag...

Just make sure you don't make a mess on your pillow.


----------



## shyman1918 (Apr 28, 2008)

SaigeJones said:


> I have lost countless hours of sleep imagining having a girlfriend. Its humiliating, embarrassing, and cruel as much as its self destructive. Some of the women I imagine being with also exist in real life which only adds to the anxiety and embarrassment over having such thoughts.
> 
> I try not to think of those things that much as I feel like a monster having those kinds of thoughts. It reminds me of how abnormal I am which can send me into a serious depression at times.


 :ditto ops


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

I hardly do it but I see it as perfectly normal, wanting something to hold.


----------



## ahmerw007 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah I do it occasionally, but it sometimes make me feel worse.


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

I do that all the time... a pillow or daydream partner is way better than the real thing. They can be as perfect in every aspect as you want them to be. Who needs reality.


----------



## Argamemnon (May 3, 2008)

I hug my blanket too


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I should try this as exposure therapy. :rofl


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with fantasizing about having a girlfriend or a boyfriend. I do this a lot and my thoughts are really explicit! But it does depress me, because I wish it was reality.

I'll hug a stuffed animal if I'm really feeling bad.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I used to do that a lot too. I still can't sleep unless I have an extra pillow to hold or lean against. It's comfy. Much comfier than a real person.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't do this. I cannot stand touch, whether it be soft things or people. Wish I could.

Heat and pain are pretty much the only sensations I can feel well, so I like to work until my muscles hurt, take really hot showers, that kind of thing. It's like my comfort pillow.


----------



## OllaOlla (Feb 17, 2008)

I like to hug my pillows.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a security blanket that I hug and need to smell and scratch and hold while I am going to sleep. I literally can not sleep without it... I have had it since I was born. His name is bunny and I love him


----------



## shesmyheart22 (Mar 25, 2008)

i dont do this alot, but ill admit when feeling really depressed an lonely i have hugged on my pillow for comfort. im bad about laying awake in bed until late into the nite because i will think about girls and how i wish i had a girlfriend. im telling you though a pillow just cant compare to the warmth of a girls arms.


----------



## littlesongbird (Jan 20, 2008)

*---*

---


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I've never had a date in my life, never even really kissed a girl I will never resort to kissing and hugging a ****ing pillow.... i'll shoot myself before I do that.


----------

